# Predict The Raptors' Record For This Season (Win uCash points)



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's pretty simple, all you have to do is reply to this thread and post your prediction on what the Raptors' record will be. Whoever ends up having the correct prediction will get 100 000 uCash points at the end of the season! 
*Yes, you heard me - 100 000 uCash points!*

*As a tie breaker, please post how many home wins the Raptors will have as well.*

Start now!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

30-52

15 home wins


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

27 wins

17 home wins


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

31 wins :whoknows:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What if two people predict the same number?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> What if two people predict the same number?


They'll get 50k each I guess?


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

first one to post gets it all

(since Speedy obviously just waited for my prediction so he could copy it)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> first one to post gets it all
> 
> (since Speedy obviously just waited for my prediction so he could copy it)


That's not fair. I don't want only 5 or 10 people participating, I want close to 50. Depending on how many people have the same prediction, maybe I will keep it at 100k no matter what. Speedy, what do you think?


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

23-59

14 home wins


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

35-47, they really are not the worst team in the league.

22 home wins.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> That's not fair. I don't want only 5 or 10 people participating, I want close to 50. Depending on how many people have the same prediction, maybe I will keep it at 100k no matter what. Speedy, what do you think?


You're the one with the unlimited bankroll. Maybe you should have people guessing home/away wins and certain other things so that everyone has a unique ballot.

As it is right now posting "34" in this thread isn't a hole lot of work to be doing to win 100k uCash points.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

32-50


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

33-49, 21 home wins


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

32 - 50

20 HOME wins


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

25 wins


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*Regular Season Record: 34-48

Amount of Home Wins: 23*



mjm1 said:


> 35-52, they really are not the worst team in the league.


They may not be the worst team in the league, but I guarantee that they won't play 87 games this season.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

32-50


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

37


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

34-48


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

23-59

16 home wins


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

32wins.


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

21 Wins (Factor an injury or two)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

X-Factor said:


> *Regular Season Record: 34-48
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OWNED



42 WINS


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

39-43.
24 home wins


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

31-51


i win! :biggrin: 
i wish i did.....when is this over?


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

guess i'll gamble a little and be hopeful that the raps will be the "cinderella" team of the league...

45 wins...

25 home wins


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

37-45

24 home games.


----------



## dshiznit5044 (Jul 2, 2005)

25-57


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

35-47

26 Wins at Home.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

31-54


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

35-47.....24 wins @ home


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

34-48
24 home wins


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

26 wins. 

17 home wins.

i hope i win.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

19 wins


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

22-60

13-28 at home


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

26 wins

17 home wins


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

24 wins

14 at home.


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

41-41


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

29-53


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. 27 Wins 
2. More wins then the Hawks. Then we F them over in the lotto and get a better spot.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

26-56 (18 home wins)


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

34-48; 22 wins at home.. What happens if there is more than one winner? Each person then gets 100,000 UCash?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

McFurious said:


> 31-54


there r only 82 games lol.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'll go with 31 wins.
20 at home.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> You're the one with the unlimited bankroll. Maybe you should have people guessing home/away wins and certain other things so that everyone has a unique ballot.
> 
> As it is right now posting "34" in this thread isn't a hole lot of work to be doing to win 100k uCash points.


You got it. Okay guys, please post how many home wins you think the Raptors will have as well. Thanks.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> You got it. Okay guys, please post how many home wins you think the Raptors will have as well. Thanks.


how many home games r there?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

inuyasha232 said:


> how many home games r there?


Half of the total regular season games- 41.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Half of the total regular season games- 41.


20 wins :banana:


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

22-60

I hope...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Divine Spammer said:


> 22-60
> 
> I hope...


Be sure to include your prediction of how many home wins they'll have as well. It serves as a tie-breaker.
Thanks.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Be sure to include your prediction of how many home wins they'll have as well. It serves as a tie-breaker.
> Thanks.


OK. Didn't notice, thanks. 

22-60. 
14 home wins.


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm not that interested in the points, but I'll post my prediction anyway:

26-56 (17-24 at home, 9-32 on the road)


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

25-57 overall
15-26 at home


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

27w-55l

18 Home W


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

29-53

20 Home wins


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

28/54

with 21 wins at home and 7 wins on the road


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

32-50 Record
18 Home Wins


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

26 wins

17 home wins


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

36 wins, 22 home wins.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

24 wins.

15 home.


----------



## shaqdieselpower32 (Oct 18, 2005)

37-45 shocker, yes i know


----------



## shaqdieselpower32 (Oct 18, 2005)

37-45 29 home wins(sorry to not write the ohme wins on 1st post)


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

28 wins


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

30 wins.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

18-64

11 home wins


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Regular Season Record: 28-54

Amount of Home Wins: 16


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Record: 26-56
Home Wins: 16


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

20 Wins. 12 home wins.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

22-60

17 home wins


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

36-46

15 home wins


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

36 wins
18 home


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

39-43

22 Home Wins


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

28-54

19 home wins


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

0-82, 0 home wins


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

:curse:


HeinzGuderian said:


> 0-82, 0 home wins


 :curse:


----------



## TonYayo (Aug 28, 2005)

32 - 50

17 Home Wins


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

29 - 53

18 home wins.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

inuyasha232 said:


> :curse: :curse:


u guys should switch to the D-league


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

HeinzGuderian said:


> u guys should switch to the D-league


Do you really have to post crap like this, your just looking for a fight when you do that


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

23-59

15 at home


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

31 - 51

22 wins at home


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

HeinzGuderian said:


> u guys should switch to the D-league


 :starwars: :rocket:  :sfight: :argue: :cannibal: 
i win! :angel:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Come on guys, still time left. Post your predictions now!


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

27-55


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

mike said:


> 27-55


Post how many home wins you think they'll get as well!


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

36-46

won't be as bad as the pundits (and babcock) are saying, but nowhere near playoffs either

edit: 23 home wins


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

35-47, 22 home wins


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

29-53

22 home wins


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

30-52

21 home wins.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

28-54.

Hopefully they prove me wrong.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

40-42 wins.

20 at home.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

32 wins 21 home wins.


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

36 wins, 28 home wins


----------



## Tracyfan56 (Oct 8, 2005)

32-53

19 home wins


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

12-70 6 Home wins.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Tracyfan56 said:


> *32-53*
> 
> 19 home wins


there r 82 games in a season lol.


----------



## CHRISBOSH4 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> 12-70 6 Home wins.


lol.. you think the raps are that bad?

anyways I say 33-49
20 wins @ home


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

like i've said twice,
42-40
25 home games, 17 away games


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

33 - 49

24 home wins.


----------



## ODiggity (Feb 23, 2005)

They Finish 37-45.

25 Of Those Wins Are At Home.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

19 wins
18 home wins


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

21-61

13 home wins


by the way what are ucash points for?????


----------



## handlz (Oct 18, 2005)

39-43

16 home wins


----------



## Ali Iverson (Oct 25, 2005)

Raps will win 35 games....19 at home


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bump! 
Still time to join in guys. Don't waste any time!


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

23-59

Home: 13-28


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

21-61

15 home wins, 6 road wins

The Raptors are a bad team

Now gimme ze points!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> 21-61
> 
> 15 home wins, 6 road wins
> 
> ...



i posted that record first so i would have senority when it comes to points......maybe i'll toss you 5 or 10 if you thank me for them:biggrin:


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

38-44

20 Home Wins


----------



## la287 (Oct 15, 2005)

29-53 (17 home wins)


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

29-53


17 home wins.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

37 wins 45 losses


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

when is this over?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

nov.1 first probably


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

31-51
20 home wins


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

36 wins.

23-18 at home
13-28 on the road.

What can I spend the uCash on?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Cheap women and alcohol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

lol


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

34 wins; 48 losses.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

36 wins, 22 home wins.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

34

22 at home


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

lets get crazy 

49 wins 

33 home


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

29 wins. 19 at home.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I should have closed this earlier, but no one else joined so it didn't make any difference.
Good luck to everyone!


----------

